# Bowl matchups



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2016)

http://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/18202412/41-games-42-predictions


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2016)

Nebraska and Tenn. should be a good one. Wisky gets W. mich.? Fla. / Iowa is the only other big10-sec matchup. Watch out FSU. Ttun  is tough


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

osu to to rose bowl would have been the right choice for sure.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 6, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Nebraska and Tenn. should be a good one. Wisky gets W. mich.? Fla. / Iowa is the only other big10-sec matchup. Watch out FSU. Ttun  is tough



That team outta Tally is pretty good, too, since they finally made defensive adjustments about 4 weeks too late.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That team outta Tally is pretty good, too, since they finally made defensive adjustments about 4 weeks too late.



looks like you got to school early today.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like you got to school early today.



Same time as always.  I'm teacher's pet and teacher is hawt!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2016)

The Orange Bowl should be a good un


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2016)

Noles roll


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Noles roll



You nole I'll be rootin for em but that Michigan D is for real


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 6, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> You nole I'll be rootin for em but that Michigan D is for real



I think it's a good matchup for the Noles, though.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 6, 2016)

The way the Vols defense is playing I'm a little worried about the bowl game. Nebraska offensive is not very good but Tennessee's defense is playing horrible right now to. I wish we could embarrass the big 10 again this year like the Vols have the last two years but I don't know this time. 

My big if is....

 If the Vols can play to there potential there isn't a single big 10 teams that would worry me.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> You nole I'll be rootin for em but that Michigan D is for real



I just hope our o-line comes to play


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 6, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> The way the Vols defense is playing I'm a little worried about the bowl game. Nebraska offensive is not very good but Tennessee's defense is playing horrible right now to. I wish we could embarrass the big 10 again this year like the Vols have the last two years but I don't know this time.
> 
> My big if is....
> 
> If the Vols can play to there potential there isn't a single big 10 teams that would worry me.



Our defense is pitiful at best.  Maybe they'll be healed up, coached up,  and ready to roll Dec. 30th

Still trying to decide to go or not


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> The way the Vols defense is playing I'm a little worried about the bowl game. Nebraska offensive is not very good but Tennessee's defense is playing horrible right now to. I wish we could embarrass the big 10 again this year like the Vols have the last two years but I don't know this time.
> 
> My big if is....
> 
> If the Vols can play to there potential there isn't a single big 10 teams that would worry me.



NEB offense is good when QB Armstrong is healthy.   He just got injured a month ago and missed several games.  The last two games of the season he was operating at maybe 70% which is better than the second string qb at 100.    Know any high school qb's of Eason's caliber ready to step into a starting roll who would like to play for the BigRED next year?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2016)

eason is fine if you want to go 7-5. finding a better qb than him or getting a decent graduate transfer even from fbs would be the way to go.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> If the Vols can play to there potential there isn't a single big 10 teams that would worry me.





We've been hearing this load of garbage all season long and there is not 1 game where it happened!

Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> eason is fine if you want to go 7-5. finding a better qb than him or getting a decent graduate transfer even from fbs would be the way to go.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> The way the Vols defense is playing I'm a little worried about the bowl game. Nebraska offensive is not very good but Tennessee's defense is playing horrible right now to. I wish we could embarrass the big 10 again this year like the Vols have the last two years but I don't know this time.
> 
> My big if is....
> 
> If the Vols can play to there potential there isn't a single big 10 teams that would worry me.


You should actually watch some big10 teams play. The vols are playing the 5th best team in the big. Good luck


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Our defense is pitiful at best.  Maybe they'll be healed up, coached up,  and ready to roll Dec. 30th
> 
> Still trying to decide to go or not



I wouldn't waste the time or money. You'll be disappointed


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 7, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> If the Vols can play to there potential there isn't a single big 10 teams that would worry me.



You cant be serious? I will leave Wisconsin, OSU and Penn St out of the argument and only use Michigan(I hate Michigan). Some on here said the same thing last year and UM played the sec runner up and beat them by how many?

UM would stomp UT and I don't think there is a fan, thats not a fan of UT, that would think otherwise.

I think if Nebraska plays to their potential, UT wont be within 3 scores. See how that works!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> We've been hearing this load of garbage all season long and there is not 1 game where it happened!
> 
> Vols suck!



Sounds to me like they need to find a coach capable of tapping into all the potential.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 30, 2016)

3 in a row and the best game out of the 3 was a unranked Nebraska with Tennessee in no real danger. Maybe next year Vols will pick on a different conference. Big ten games are now old and outcome always the same.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

Meechigans best player Peppers out with injury. Should help the Noles.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 30, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Meechigans best player Peppers out with injury. Should help the Noles.



what happened to him?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 30, 2016)

WOW! 61 yard punt


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2016)

ClemsonRangers said:


> what happened to him?


I believe some sort of leg injury.  Showed him trying to go before the game..could not do it.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 30, 2016)

Hamstring


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 31, 2016)

Iowa- the next year after a total beat down, curb stomping, domination the polls had then 4th in the country....hahaha

Northwestern- what 12th or 13th in country? again beat down, curb stomping, a mud pie stomped

Nebraska- 9 game winner, just a casual beat down

next?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> Iowa- the next year after a total beat down, curb stomping, domination the polls had then 4th in the country....hahaha
> 
> Northwestern- what 12th or 13th in country? again beat down, curb stomping, a mud pie stomped
> 
> ...



yall need more Bama.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2016)

Wisky, Osu, Penn St, Michigan would all wear 10rc out.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 31, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wisky, Osu, Penn St, Michigan would all wear 10rc out.



Sounds about right or what I've been hearing the last 3 game before each game anyway.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I think if Nebraska plays to their potential, UT wont be within 3 scores. See how that works!!!



Well, they didn't play to their potential.


----------

